# Bikini waxing at home



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 19, 2010)

So I have been thinking about waxing myself. Is it possible to do that in the intimate area or is it too difficult to access? 

How do I do it best? Can you give me some directions on the whole process? 

How long must the hairs be? 

Which sort of wax works best? Cold, warm, strips or other?

Which sort of wax hurts the least? How bad does it really hurt? Have only tried my legs, could imagine this is quite different.

And what do you do to keep your intimate area pretty and wellgroomed, if that is not a too intimate question to ask on Specktra?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Intimate waxing at home*

I'm brave enough to answer 

I have done this myself a couple of times, and honestly I think it is best to just go to a salon and have someone do it for you! It can be done, but I found it to be painful and I needed to engage in some acrobatics to get it all done... hahahaha...

I think generally for any waxing anywhere if the hair is around 1cm or so long it will come out well.. If it is too short the wax wont grab it, and if it is too long it will hurt like crazy! I personally prefer strip wax, but I know other women like the hot wax because supposedly it hurts less. The key to success is making sure you have the skin taught when you pull the strip off (which can be difficult to do! hahaha). And you also need to make sure you pull the strip off quick enough! Too slow and it will just pull your skin. 

So as I said before, my personal opinion is to get a professional to do it  Maybe I'm just a big wimp  hahaha


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Intimate waxing at home*

Nope, you're gonna need an *extra hand* for this one!LOLOL!! Honestly go to the salon, I dont even bother trying myself - if my beauty therapist cant do her own herself (and she told me she tried and couldnt...LOL) and she's a professional then I doubt that I'd have a lot of luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I prefer hot wax, thats what my salon uses, the strips dont always adhere properly.

Another tip, once you start, dont let it grow for any longer than 4 weeks apart between waxings, longer than that and its going to hurt quite a bit, shorter than that wont remove all the hair.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Intimate waxing at home*

Thanks a lot you guys. I appreciate your answers.

But if I'm not after a complete brazilian but just a normal bikini wax, is it still not possible?


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 19, 2010)

My turn....LOL....

I have done this at home twice and mostly at the salon....I got mad at my salon because the hair was back in 5 days so I felt like I wasted my money getting waxed by them in the first place...so I ventured into doing it myself.. (it's cheaper, messy and quite a task)....tsk tsk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So here's my rundown:

- I take two Aleve painkillers about 40 minutes before to help with the pain.

- I make sure the hair is about 1/2 - 1 cm long...as aussiemacluvrrr said...too long hurts...too short won't get pulled out.

- I use the microwavable hot wax...specifically GiGi All Purpose Honee Wax with the bleached cloth strips. 

- You should have the wax, remover strips, applicator sticks....I recommend also powder/talc (to absorb moisture), wax remover for skin (to get the excess off), paper towels and an old bath towel (for clean up)

- Take a warm bath or shower to soften the hairs and the area....a few minutes before

- Prepare for pain!!! LOL!!! It hurts but the painkillers help alot!

- I make sure my 'area' is clean and dry. I then apply a dusting of powder to absorb any excess moisture

- I apply the wax in thin layers in a small area (about 2 in. by 1 in.) going with the hair growth...so if my hair is growing downwards...I spread the wax downwards in the same direction

- I then apply the cloth strip over the wax same way I applied the wax (ie same direction as hair growth) leaving at least 2 in. of cloth at the tail end so I can grab to remove

- I rub the strip down a few time to make sure it adheres, tap the area 2 times then rip the cloth strip off in the oppsite direction of hair growth and wax application...so if I applied the wax downwards to downward growing hair then I rip upwards FAST!!!! OUCH!

- DON'T rip the strip away from your body tho...this will hurt like crazy!!! Rip the strip towards your body....so pull the strip upwards towards your face...NOT outwards to the air...

- To get all the crevices be prepared to spread 'em!! LOL...it helps to be bendy....

- Then clean off the excess wax with baby oil or wax remover...

- Drink some wine and relax... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH...let me know if you have any more questions or need more details...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 19, 2010)

Tthellwell thank you SO much. I will try it your way, it seems manaegable. Which wax do you use? Can you recommend any brands?


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish, especially in this economy, that I didn't have to pay the $75 plus tip. It's best to go to the spa/salon.


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll out myself here who did it myself at home for years and who has never had a professional wax job (but I did finally get it professionally lasered, woohoo).

Firstly, if you think you may ever want to laser it...it will take twice as long if you've been waxing.  And if you're thinking about going to the salon to get it done professionally, it may actually be more cost-effective to just get it lasered.  I had a friend who was training to use the laser so I got a really good deal on my treatments, but overall it ended up being ~$100/month for a year (and no tip, at least that was the policy where I went).  It would have taken me half as long (and half as much pain) had I not been waxing beforehand.

But on to the waxing:

I like the solid wax, not because it's less painful, but because it's easier for cleanup and I found it got stuck to my skin less.  I used Surgi-wax but I suspect many are very similar.

Careful with the painkillers...NSAIDs like aspirin, Tylenol and ibuprofen are blood-thinners, so if you are prone to bruising you might want to skip them (though they do cut down on swelling/inflammation; I've used them sometimes).  Ditto with the alcohol because if I remember correctly, it dilates the capillaries on the surface of your skin.  I've been told that caffeine also increases nerve sensitivity to pain, and finally, that waxing right before your period makes it more painful.  That said, I've ignored all of these suggestions at various times myself and lived to tell.  If you are going to take something like ibuprofen, I definitely recommend taking it ~2 hours before waxing (and always with a snack!) for best effectiveness.

My bikini waxing shortcut which is probably not endorsed by the medical profession:  lidocaine cream.  LMX is one brand, but there are others that are 4% lidocaine, available OTC.  Smear a bunch on 30 minutes before you plan to wax, cover with saran wrap, put on your sweat pants, and let it soak into your skin really well. Then hop in the shower, rinse it off, and wax.  

Ditto for what has already been said about paying attention to the direction in which you pull, and if you do use numbing agents, watch carefully to make sure you're not pulling your skin off!!!  It helps if you exhale when you pull and use one hand to hold the skin taut and the other to pull.  Also, put down some paper towels so you don't drip wax everywhere and be prepared to re-heat the wax periodically (always checking the temperature on your wrist before applying to your skin).  Oh, and I always found it helpful to draw my line first with a nontoxic marker or cheap eyeliner pencil just so I didn't end with something unsymmetric, but I am not so good with eyeballing things.

The first time is definitely the worst; after that, it gets easier.  Focus on not thinking about the pain.  FWIW, I've always taken everything off (Brazilian); a standard wax seems like it would be much, much easier to do yourself at home.  Heck, I used to do that in college just with my Braun Silk-Epil.  It's totally doable.

But seriously, if you've never waxed and are a candidate for laser hair removal (lighter skin, darker hair), I'd definitely look into the cost of doing that vs. years of waxing.


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Tthellwell thank you SO much. I will try it your way, it seems manaegable. Which wax do you use? Can you recommend any brands?_

 
Hey girl....U R VERY WELCOME..I use the* Gigi Microwavable Honee Wax (regular formula not the sensitive)*...be careful not to overheat this...about 1-2 minutes in the microwave....

Also, don't apply the wax hot to the skin either...make sure u blow on it first....I actually had a bad experience with boiling wax spilling all over my hand and ripping layers of skin off....ended up with 1st and 2nd degree burns! OUCH!!!

No alcohol after either...unless u want to end up with burning crotch....I use an antibacterial soap after to wash the area...


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zephyra* 

 
_Ditto for what has already been said about paying attention to the direction in which you pull, and if you do use numbing agents, watch carefully to make sure you're not pulling your skin off!!! It helps if you exhale when you pull and use one hand to hold the skin taut and the other to pull. Also, put down some paper towels so you don't drip wax everywhere and be prepared to re-heat the wax periodically (always checking the temperature on your wrist before applying to your skin). 

The first time is definitely the worst; after that, it gets easier. Focus on not thinking about the pain._

 
AMEN....great tips....


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to brave it now. Hell, I have given birth for crying out loud, I should be able to do this.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 28, 2010)

*Problems with waxing. Please help!*

It's just a mess when I try to wax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use heated wax in a roll-on-thing, but it just doesn't work. I had the same problems when I tryed heated wax in a jar.

The hairs don't come off. I put on the wax, I place the strip and I pull near the skin, but the hair stay put. What is wrong? And when I try to wax the area again, it's just a mess.

It doesn't do this everywhere but like 50 % of the area I'm waxing.

Please help!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with waxing. Please help!*

Do you make sure you have nothing on the skin first? ie..lotion, powder, anything.. It always easier for me if I exfoliate first too. What kind of hair are you waxing? Corse,fine,short? I use different waxes for different areas. I find most drugstore brands are pretty ineffective, but that's just me.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with waxing. Please help!*

Go to Sally Beauty Supply and get everything you need...the cream and oil, for before and after and get a Gigi wax pot....it's worth it and keep the wax at a constant temp....you can get the strips and the sticks there....probably $50 for everything and it pays for itself in a few treatments~


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Problems with waxing. Please help!*

Are you doing it on yourself? Try to get someone else to pull of the hair, often we are afraid of the pain and don't pull as hard as we need to.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Problems with waxing. Please help!*

I agree, Gigi is my favorite!


----------



## ICandi (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok...i'll contribute my 2 cents as well. I do ALL my own waxes...including brazillian waxes. I used to get them done at home but when I came into the military I lost the convience of going to get them done so I eventually learned how to do them myself. The first time I did it, it took 3 hours for me to finish because of how much it hurt. I kept bracing myself and punking out which made the wax I used get too hard and instead of coming off in strips it broke off in little pieces as I pulled (ripped) it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I was done I ws pleased with the results so a few weeks later I tried again and it went a bit quicker and the pain was less. As I started to do it as weeks went on the pain got less and less. Now it doesn't even phase me since I'm so used to it. I just have to make sure that I keep it up every few weeks. I use Gigi's Brazillian Hard body wax (I LOVE this wax) that doesn't require muslim strips and I bought a wax warmer. The numbing spray was a waste of money to me...I bought it and tried it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sucked. Its gonna suck the first time because you care causing yourself pain but eventually you get used to it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Problems with waxing. Please help!*

Bump!


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 1, 2010)

You ladies have some GUTS!!!! I think I attempted ONE wax strip on my lady area. It was higher up closer to my tummy, and that shit just did not work out well for me. Possibly because it was one of those rub between your hands warming strips, but yeah. Scary. I've thought many times about getting waxed professionally but..........

1. How awkward is it having some random person all up in your junk? Who is not a gynecologist??? Who is wielding hot wax and ready to cause you severe pain? YIKES!!!

2. Ouch factor.

3. I still can't get over a random person in my junk. Especially since I know I'd prefer a brazilian, and they gotta get a bit too detailed with that. 

I'll just stick with my razor for now, but maybe one day I'll work up the nerve to get intimate with an esthetician.


----------

